# Taking my soap and candles to the market tomorrow...



## scrapgabbie (May 1, 2009)

It's a very small market, and sales are hard to get. l keep telling myself that this is my last time l go, but l want to support it too, so l keep paying up ;-) 

Anyway, this time l have spent some time trying to improve the appearance of my stall. Dh made me some wooden trays for my soaps to match the wooden partitioned box in the middle. I thought you all might be interested in seeing some pics. I haven't finished labelling everything yet, this is just the test run on my kitchen table  I've made more candles this time round as they seem to sell better.























I've tried to go for the 'colourful and plentiful' look ;-)


----------



## Jody (May 1, 2009)

Looks amazing.  I would have a hard time stopping at a few items to buy.  I would want to buy everything.


----------



## kwahlne (May 1, 2009)

I just love it!  I can't get enough of your soap cake....


----------



## Chay (May 1, 2009)

Fantastic display!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## LJA (May 1, 2009)

I'll take 10 of everything!      It looks great!


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (May 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is beautiful. I just hope that mine will look that good.

Pauline


----------



## Jola (May 1, 2009)

WOW! That looks REALLY good! 
I'm impressed!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 1, 2009)

Hey it's great.
I love the wood that your soap display is made out of.
Customers will definitely stop by your table, you might have to hide that "free soap samples" bowl though, or keep refilling it.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Woah, that's so cool. You certainly have a table of eye candy there. Very stylized!


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2009)

I love the look & feel of your line! It really make s a statement. I hoe you do very well!


----------



## Deda (May 1, 2009)

What an adorable setup!  I'm sure you're going to do great!


----------



## Sibi (May 1, 2009)

The variety of colors and your display will definitely catch everyone's attention.  I'd be there in 2 seconds flat, with my mouth drooling over all the beautiful soaps and candles!


----------



## unmouton (May 1, 2009)

That is some beautiful merchandising!! I would HAVE to stop and look! I am super impressed.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Looks amazing.

I'm lovin' that crate with the partitions.


----------



## Dixie (May 1, 2009)

Oh it looks great! I only see one problem....people are going to have a hard time deciding what to buy! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Wow , your set up looks amazing, very inviting , and all those gorgeous items to choose from. I love it .Very well done.  

Kitn


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 1, 2009)

What everything else everyone said....

Amazing.  Simply Amazing.  And now, I must throw myself off a cliff because my table will NOT be looking like that tomorrow....

gah.


----------



## AshleyR (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous setup! WOW! I'm sure you'll get plenty of sales... I know I wouldn't be able to walk past that booth and not buy one of everything!


----------



## vivcarm (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful, I would just HAVE to stop and buy something, Well done!!!


----------



## topcat (May 1, 2009)

Wow, what an eye you have for colour and composition!  So beautifully put together.  Enjoy the market!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

*x*

what a truly lovely display!  

a lot of thought, effort and planning went into it.  i wouldn't be able to stop myself from purchasing something from such a bountiful and welcoming display of goodies!

good luck to you!!! let us know how things go!


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

So how did it go?  I bet you had a really profitable day!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Yeah we wanna know   How'd it go?


----------

